# Water FINALLY starting to warm



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Spent most of the day working around the pond and cabin. Installed gutters and downspouts to collect rain water which took most of the day but finally picked up the rod and fished for an hour before it got dark. Water temp at 6 pm read 53.5. For the first time this year saw both bass and gills moving, especially up in the shallow end of the pond. I'm sure the water is warmer up there. 

Here are a few pics of the nicer gills I caught. 2 regular gills and 1 hybrid. Could not entice a Bass to hit tonite. Saw some dandies though !!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice looking fish! Our pond started firing up this week as well. My dad was able to get 1 bass, a couple crappie and some gills.


----------

